# Minnesota fishing reports



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was just wondering if anyone has been out since opener. I was out of town last week and didn't get back out yet. Post up with any reports. I was hoping to get out this weekend with the kids.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We got out once this week, although under the worst possible conditions (after a front, no wind). Fish were still holding deeper than usual, and weren't as active as I was hoping. I've been hearing that crawlers have been more productive, although I still think it's too early.

If we could get some stable weather for more than 2 days I think it'll make for some good fishing.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

And boy was fishing good! Chris and I went to his lake and pulled up 23 ~eyes~ on Sunday morning, only bringing home 8 but man let me tell you, we had a blast. We found that pretty much anything worked. Leeches being the best, and using live bait rigs, just floating really slow. We found two areas where they were really active and we didn't move from those 2 spots. We got up around 8:00 and were on the water by 8:30 and had our first fish at 8:45. I know I haven't caught that many walleyes in minnesota in awhile!

Mav....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Things got interesting in the afternoon, caught and released 13 more...but when we threw out the buoys to keep right off the break we slit our throats. 7 boats were on us instantly and never left the buoys. :******:

We worked a break from 13 to 18 feet, with 3 foot weed humps that the fishing were holding next to. The fish didn't leave it all day.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chris,Paint your bouys black.That helps most of the time.Another friend uses sea gull decoys,and when the other fisherman catch on to that he uses a stick with a line and weight to mark his spots.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

If you want to leave a marker out and dont want to attract attention do this. Take a old red and white bobber and anchor it about 6inches below the water surface. You will be able to see it no one else will know its there. good luck


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

try putting you bouy 50 yards from where you want to fish, and let the guys move in if they want.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Decoyer,That is an old tournament trick.I used to put markers out a 1/4 mile from spots I had found until someone cought on to it and stole them.It worked for quite a while though. Mallard


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hehehe....I like your guy's thinking.


----------

